# List of Taijiquan forms



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2016)

List of Taijiquan forms - From Blog

I found this interesting, there are a lot of different forms and I am guessing this is not all of them


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 31, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> List of Taijiquan forms - From Blog
> 
> I found this interesting, there are a lot of different forms and I am guessing this is not all of them


Damn.  And I thought I had learned a bunch.  Whoa.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2016)

It is stuff like that makes me realize exactly how much I don't know


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 31, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> It is stuff like that makes me realize exactly how much I don't know


If you know that you do not need to know all of those forms, then you know more than most.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> If you know that you do not need to know all of those forms, then you know more than most.



I also know some of those forms are, well, not so good


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 1, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> I also know some of those forms are, well, not so good


That is inevitable.

This stuff was all created by people, not by the gods.  Nothing about it is divinely perfect.  Some of those who created, we're not as skilled as others.  And some of the material were preserved by a downstream lineage that perhaps wasn't as good either.

This stuff is all just training tools.  If you need to cut a board in half, how many saws do you need to get it done?  It makes sense to have a few in your toolbox to meet the needs of a variety of projects, but not dozens.


----------

